# cyber hobby uss maryland sub vs dml uss ohio sub



## ck22lfa (Jul 11, 2011)

I was wondering before i made a purchase. I am un decided wether to buy the dml uss ohio submarine version or the cyber hobby uss maryland with bonus uss chicago sub. I already have one dml ohio version that's painted like it just rolled out of the factory. I want to build a weatherd version with algae stains,rust etc. Is the maryland version the same as the uss ohio with the same details and layout. Basically am i better off buying the cyber hobby uss maryland version or buying the dml ohio version again . Many, Many thanks to those who can help me.

chris


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

I'm almost certain the Maryland is a re-packaging of the DML Ohio kit. DML (Dragon) and CyberHobby are all part of the same company.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The orange boxed Cyberhobby kits are just reboxings of OLD Dragon kits, often with some new bonus item thrown in to make them more profitable today. Same kit new box...

http://www.modelingmadness.com/scotts/misc/ships/dragon/1047.htm


----------



## ck22lfa (Jul 11, 2011)

thanks. I think i'll go with the cyber hobby uss maryland kit as i'll get two subs for the price i would pay for the dml uss ohio sub kit on ebay. I appreciate the help thanks.


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Good choice, I think it's a better deal. The USS Chicago is the same Los Angeles class tooling they sold, under the DML brand, as the USS Dallas.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

djnick66 said:


> The orange boxed Cyberhobby kits are just reboxings of OLD Dragon kits, often with some new bonus item thrown in to make them more profitable today. Same kit new box...
> 
> http://www.modelingmadness.com/scotts/misc/ships/dragon/1047.htm


I've been seeing that kit at a couplf of local hobby shops and was think ing if getting one, now I know I'm gonna go get one seeing as how it's got how many pieces, a few dozen?????


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

They are pretty cool kits. The basic subs are 2 pieces each but there are a ton of little add ons. Dragon's 1/700 and 1/350 subs are some of the first kits Dragon ever put out, back in the late 1980s.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I went and got me one lastnight at my local hobby shop and there are about 199 pieces!!!!!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Can't speak for the Cyber Hobby version but I've got Dragons 1/350th USS Ohio. Nice kit......but I've found that the doors that cover the nuclear missiles on the back are such a tight fit....if you put even a tiny bit of paint on them you can't close them.


----------



## ck22lfa (Jul 11, 2011)

sungod, try sanding down the hatches or cut some of the plastic off than lightly sand smooth and apply paint that may help. i have a dml ohio sub and fitting was a issue as even the top and bottom hull halves did not match up and needed putty and sanding love to fit. i fabricated from pe and any material i could get my hands on to make the hatches and the sailis and many other exterior parts to make it more accurate to the real sub.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

ck22lfa said:


> sungod, try sanding down the hatches or cut some of the plastic off than lightly sand smooth and apply paint that may help. i have a dml ohio sub and fitting was a issue as even the top and bottom hull halves did not match up and needed putty and sanding love to fit. i fabricated from pe and any material i could get my hands on to make the hatches and the sailis and many other exterior parts to make it more accurate to the real sub.




I'll most probably do that but I've seen other people complaining about the fit of some Dragon kits too. You'd think they would have taken the fact that paint could hinder the doors opening into consideration when they tooled the kit up.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Are the doors actually made to open or close? I would think most modelers would glue them one way or another.

The older Typhoon sub kit had some horrible separate hinged doors and you could obviously spot which ones were the toy movable pieces compared to the non operating doors.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

djnick66 said:


> Are the doors actually made to open or close? I would think most modelers would glue them one way or another.
> 
> The older Typhoon sub kit had some horrible separate hinged doors and you could obviously spot which ones were the toy movable pieces compared to the non operating doors.




Yes the doors attach to these spindly frames which go into the 2 holes either side of the nuclear weapons, then the top section of the sub is glued onto these 2 larger holes on the main body of the sub.

The idea is that you can then flip these doors open or shut. Would be great if it worked but it's all too tight a fit.....and the frames snap easily.


----------

